# Monatskalender zum Auswählen eines Datums



## uafsc (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne einen Kalender des aktuellen Monats darstellen, in dem man den aktuellen Tag auswählen kann, welcher dann ins Formularfeld geschrieben wird.
Auch sollte man unten mit einem Pfeilchen den nächsten bzw. letzten Monat auswählen können...
Und das Ganze sollte nicht lange dauern zum Laden, also so wie im Beispiel...

Beispiel:
http://deutsch.hotels.com/hotel-italien/hotel-florenz/


Ich habe bei selfhtml etwas gefunden, doch die Funktion, um in den nächsten bzw. übernächsten bzw. letzten etc. Monat zu wechseln bring ich nicht mit rein  und ich kann den "Monatskalender" zwar ausgeben, aber nicht so wie es im Beispiel ist, wie ich es mir wünsche..
Auch habe ich die Übernahme des gewählten Tages in das Formularfeld nohc nicht hingekriegt...
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?!


----------



## Rambomaster (17. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mattkruse.com/javascript/calendarpopup/

Da gibt es ganz viele verschiedene Arten von Kalender. Ich glaube da findest du bestimmt was. 

Gruss Rambomaster


----------



## uafsc (17. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für deinen genialen Link, genau das wollte ich


----------

